# Pompano setup



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a good pompano rod and reel setup for fishing in NE Florida. I'd like to look at both conventional and spinning setups. I've looked on the web at the various Abu 6500s. What are the thoughts on them? There are so many variations that it's somewhat confusing(ie.Pro Rocket,Sports Rocket,Blue Yonder etc.).As for the rod I am willing to consider a custom rod.However ,I don't mind a factory setup if that would work also.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

An Abu or Penn 525 would be your best bet on a conventional 12' rod.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

The ABU Ambassaduer line of reels are work horses like the Z series Penn spinning reels. 
With baitcasters it depends alot if you want a levelwind or not which model you choose.
I use Shimano Calcuttas myself but I mainly Pier or Boat fish. Calcuttas don't like sand.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I would recommend staying away from a levelwind, especially for surf fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Look at the Ugly Stik Downrigger rods, great price and a perfect tip for pomps...fast tip so it bends easy and doesn't jerk back on a hard hit causing a drop or tear the hook away. Can see a 4" spot bite in rough surf just fine. Only negative is it's not a long distance rod. It'll do the medium-short range stuff though, I think they make them up to 9'. 

Pair with an Abu 5500 or 6500 levelwind or not, your call. 12-14 lb test.

Not flashy but very effective setup.


----------



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

What are your recommendations on a specific 12 ft rod?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Abu 5500CT Mag and a RS 1265 or 1266. I know they are not 12' but it's a great setup.


----------



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

Where can you find the RS 1265 or 1266?


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

*set up*

I've read on some threads about pompano set-ups that the fishermen in Florida use 12' to 14' crappie rods with spinning reels. I fish at the OBX and I use a 12' med. action surf rod with a spinning reel and #14 Fireline.


ron


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

MidGa. said:


> I'm looking for a good pompano rod and reel setup for fishing in NE Florida. I'd like to look at both conventional and spinning setups. I've looked on the web at the various Abu 6500s. What are the thoughts on them? There are so many variations that it's somewhat confusing(ie.Pro Rocket,Sports Rocket,Blue Yonder etc.).As for the rod I am willing to consider a custom rod.However ,I don't mind a factory setup if that would work also.Thanks for the advice.


I would reccommend as a Florida pompano rod is the 13' 3 pc Team Alabama ...just one beautiful rod ....and I have caught pompano on it ...just google "surf rod, team alabama"

For a reel, a conventional, the Okuma Contoura CR-203CS....Mag controlled...better control then a 525 Penn mag, better drags, stainless steel gears....with the reel put on a 150 yds. of PowerPro 30# as backing and top up with 15 or 17 # mono...this will give you a great setup at a reasonable price.

The backing will almost last a life time...all you then do is change your mono topshot when worn.

People with #200. plus rods and $150. plus reels will be hard to beat you


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

MidGa. said:


> I'm looking for a good pompano rod and reel setup for fishing in NE Florida. I'd like to look at both conventional and spinning setups. I've looked on the web at the various Abu 6500s. What are the thoughts on them? There are so many variations that it's somewhat confusing(ie.Pro Rocket,Sports Rocket,Blue Yonder etc.).As for the rod I am willing to consider a custom rod.However ,I don't mind a factory setup if that would work also.Thanks for the advice.


For N.E. Fla. an Okuma Solaris or Daiwa Sealine Surf rods work great. As far as reels The 6500 Abu or a Penn 525 For Spinning a Penn 704 or a Penn Sargus 5000.
As for the ABU's it is hard to beat a Blue Yonder. 

One does not need to cast 150 yards to catch fish aroun here. The most weight you will use is 2oz. up to 4oz.:fishing::beer:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Northern Florida- 9'-12',2-4oz. rod; spin or conventional with 12-14#test line. My preference would be toward conventional, say, Rainshadow 11'6" 1386f matched with Abu 6500 CT. spooled with 14#test. My personal number 1 setup for Pomp is...CTS 12', 2-4oz. matched with Abu 6500CT [good balance] spooled with 14#test suffix tri. [bite detection excellent].


----------



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

Where can I find the Rainshadow or CTS Rods?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

FishSticks 4 U is now FishSticks.us


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

check pm


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

HStew said:


> My personal number 1 setup for Pomp is...CTS 12', 2-4oz. matched with Abu 6500CT [good balance] spooled with 14#test suffix tri. [bite detection excellent].


HStew,
I have a fellow building that exact rod for me right now, to use with that reel.
No hands on experience, but from a lot of reading it sounded like it was going to work for the pomps...
(sometimes I surprise myself how closely I resemble that blind pig!)
Do you use that setup in NC, or do you use it down in NE Fl.?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I,m pretty much limited to n.c. for the time being and have been for the past few years. I am hoping to get to the Jax. pomp and whiting tournament this coming April. Had been paying attention to what a lot of the Florida and texas guys use cause they sure catch their share. Was gonna go with the rainshadow at the time but changed plans when I picked up that CTS. Seems you were reading the same or similar material! When I get the chance[soon I hope] I'll fish Fl. down to Playalinda and to Stuart before they head this way.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I read so much here and elsewhwere that sometimes it is hard to remember where I got what! 
But for me the decision between the Rainshadow and CTS was simply a $$$ decision at the rodbuilders show a few weeks ago.
The folks selling the rainshadow blanks were selling them for list, no show breaks, and the folks selling the CTS blanks were offering a very nice show break. So even though I paid more for the CTS blank I felt as though I was getting a better deal on the CTS.
(And it is really hard not to love that CTS Cobalt Blue! 
I was pointed to a fellow in Va Beach that is building it for me, and after going over what I wanted, and how I wanted it built, he said, "Hey, I built this same rod for myself, wanna see it?" 
He had built the exact same rod for himself, for the same reason, to use with the same 6500CT. 
So I did the only sensible thing and just said, "Yeah, build it just like that."
Figure if it is good enough for him, it will more than surpass my needs.
Cannot wait to get to toss it soon, and will hopefully be making time this season to get down to Florida to give it a real workout with the Pompano south of St. Augustine...


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Most of the Serious Pomp guys down here go with a Glass rod for the sensitivity. The Gator Glass Rod is a great stick. 
But never had a chance to fish a carbon tube rod.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

nomadfl said:


> I would reccommend as a Florida pompano rod is the 13' 3 pc Team Alabama ...just one beautiful rod ....and I have caught pompano on it ...just google "surf rod, team alabama"
> 
> For a reel, a conventional, the Okuma Contoura CR-203CS....Mag controlled...better control then a 525 Penn mag, better drags, stainless steel gears....with the reel put on a 150 yds. of PowerPro 30# as backing and top up with 15 or 17 # mono...this will give you a great setup at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Have you compared this to any similar rods, ie AFAW Surf, CTS 13'6" ?


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

I've been fishing w/ my buddies CTS 11' AND 10' 6" spin rods on the Delaware River. The rods he built have the shrink wrap handles and are SO, SO sensitive. A perch hit that barely moves the tip feels like someone smacking the blank w/ a stick!! Unbelieveable. Gonna be an awesome kingfish rod. They weigh so little. Takes some getting used to the difference in weight. The 10'6" weighs about 9 ozs. I'm getting mine for plugging. They sure can fight a big fish. 
You have to handle these blanks/rods to believe the difference. Makes my Allstar rods seem like Flintstone fishig rods!!


----------

